# ما عمل هذا الجهاز



## قانعة (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
كيفكم يا اخوان
عندي جهاز (فاكو) - (phaco emulsifier (cataract surgery 
اعرف بس انو يستخدم في مجال العمليات العيون بس اريد اعرف 
*عمله و مواصفاته و طريقة استخدامه و وما هو احسن نوعية و منشأه


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (14 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم في المرفقات جهاز لشركه نايدك اليلبانيه وهي من الشركات العملاقه في طب العيون,وككذلك جهاز اشركه دورك الهولنديه امل ان تنال رضاكم


----------



## قانعة (15 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووررررررررر يا اخي شهاب
احتاج المزيد و المزيد يا اخوان
شكرا


----------



## القيصرالصغير (15 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم يوجد جهاز اخر بالسوق اسمو انفنيتي من شركه alkon وطبعا مبدأ هذا الجهاز يعتمد على الاترا ساوند حيث يعمل على تفتيت عدسة العين بالالترا ساوند ويحتوي هذا الجهاز على ىسكشن لشفط العدسه المتفتته ومن بعدها
يزرع الدكتور العدسة الجديده وللعلم هذه الشركة عندها ايضا عدسات
اوكييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## مهند المهداوي (16 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله​كان في السابق يتم ازالة عدسة العين بسبب تضببها ويسمى المرض بــ الماء الابيض مما يؤدي الى الحاجة الى ازالتها وكانت تتك العملية بفتح معظم مساحة القرنية ورفع العدسة ثم اعادة خياطة القرنية مرة اخرى وكانت قليلا ما تنجح ثم يتم وضع عدسات نظارات للمريض لكي يعوض العدسة التي تمت ازالتها ثم تطورت العملية يتم زراعة عدسة صغيرة مكان العدسة التي تمت ازالتها ولكن كانت العملية ايضا تتطلب الكثير من الحذر بسبب الحاجة الى فتح معظم القرنية وبعد التطور الذي حصل باستخدام الموجات فوق الصوتية والتي قلصت عملية الفتح الى اقل ما يمكن بحيث يتم ادخال بروب من خلال فتحة صغيرة جدا عبر القرنية الى مكان عدسة العين ليتم تمزيقها بواسطة الموجات فوق الصوتية ثم بعد ذلك يتم سحبها بعملية الشطف والسحب لكي يتم تنظيف مكان العدسة القديمة وبعد ذلك يتم ادخال العدسة الجديدة التي تكون ملفوفة حول نفسها عبر انبوب صغير ويتم دفعها الى المكان المطلوب ليقوم بعد ذلك المريض بعد ما يقارب النصف ساعة ليتوجه الى بيته مباشرة ولا يحتاج الى الرقود ليوم اواكثر كما في السابق هذا هو عمل جهاز الفاكو
مع تحياتي​


----------



## م التحبو (18 يناير 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## مهندسه ورده (18 يناير 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمدالقبالي (24 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وشكر على الموضوع


----------

